# Edge of crypt curling inward



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

My crypts, just went crazy in my tank, they want to take over. I have to take out some bunches every month or 2. 

Some leaves border slightly curled inward. My ludwigia show a little bit of the same problem.

Can a crypt fanatic already encounter that problem.

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Are they curled upwards (towards the top of the leaf) or downwards (towards the bottom of the leaf? If they are growing well, then the curling is probably their normal appearance and nothing to worry about. Could you produce a picture?


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Thanks to answer*

The curling happening along the edge of the plant, around 1/8 to 1/4 of a inch from the very edge. It not seem to be concentrate on top or at the base of the leaves, but I will check. Some Ludwigia leaves are more like a reverse spoon.

I really need a digital camera....


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. beckettii leaves curl down. Are your plants like this?


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*answer to HeyPK*

Well they are exactly like that, not that color but the curling is the same.
I don't know if they are C. beckettii but the form of the leaves are the same.
Mine got the older leaves dark green and bronze. The one in the shade are more greener.

Ok know I have to take care of those Ludwigia.

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That type of curling is healthy and normal for some species of Cryptocoryne. As for the Ludwigia----I don't know, but if the Ludwigia is growing and otherwise looks healthy, I wouldn't worry. It is probably normal, too.


----------



## gac (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,
I've had that curling as a precursor to calcium defiency, the leaves curl, get little holes, then the leaf splits as the growing tip rots out. Keep an eye on it. once calcium is added new leaves tend not to curl as much as they get older.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Curling leaves is usually a sign of a too high nitrate level. Ie, > 50 ppm.


----------

